# 36 acres in the Ozarks,



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

I am selling to get a smaller place, 36 acres of mountain side, rock ledges, nice view, 15-20 minutes to branson Missouri. Included is a 1994 16x80 mobile home, still needs a little TLC, electricity, phones, satellite, water well is only 1 yr old, good water. I have 2 chicken coops there ready for your birds!! Nice piece of property, no neighbors close by, quiet, except for the crickets and coyotes occasionally. Several building spots if you want to live in the mobile and build you something. Im asking 150,000. Youll have to put in septic if you want it, we use sawdust toilets and compost.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

WE DROPPED THE PRICE TO 134,900. ITS 36 ACRES WITH A MOBILE AND A NEW WELL. i NEED TO GET OUT OF IT, AND GET SOMETHING CLOSER TO TOWN


----------

